
I'd like to sell my ThemeForest business. What 's the best way? - tfauthor
Currently generating about $24-25k per month but depending on what month, the income increases to 30k. About $165k since January to date. This is after Envato commission. There is another theme in the queue, which should increase the earnings a lot more (hoping to see $35k&#x2F;month).<p>There is not much expense, support is outsourced ($3000&#x2F;m) and hosting is WPEngine ($100&#x2F;m).<p>Anyone interested?
======
gus_massa
Somewhat related: "What I Learned Selling a Software Business (Bingo Card
Creator)"
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_s...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_software_business)
NH discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347006)
(439 points, 111 days ago, 84 comments)

------
imafish
What is in the portfolio, and how old are the themes?

~~~
tfauthor
I have both old and new themes. Oldest is from 2014. I have constant sales for
all themes in my portfolio.

For example, yesterday was around $1.2k, distributed nearly evenly among
themes.

------
jebernier
Wow, why would you want to sell??

~~~
tfauthor
Too bored I guess + family issues taking lots of time. I need a 9 to 5 job so
I can disconnect from work after 5!

------
cjbenedikt
price?

~~~
tfauthor
I am open for offers at the moment. I was thinking around $2m +

